# Need a custom sat harness ? 2007 Rabbit -2 door ..no ipod needed



## 07rabbitman (Jun 21, 2007)

*INTERFACE FOR OEM SAT TUNER TO OEM RADIO NEEDED . 2007 BASE RABBIT*

Dear VWvortex members, and Enig, sponsor
Have a 2007 VW Rabbit 2 door , that I want to put sat radio 
in w/ Sirius tuner , a VW factory Sat radio, and a stock sirius 
antennae. I need a custom harness made up to get from 
the Sat tuner to the Sat ready head unit . VW dealer tells 
me its not sold seperately , just as a whole harness - $3000. 
He called the VW headquarters and they said it could be made up 
and work the sat radio . Can anyone make me one , and tell me if 
I need anything else here . Help if you are a tech guy or real good with this knda stuff
Thanks Al 
ps - Can't the stock whip ant stay and just plug it in the terrestial connnection of the radio? And do I need the data terminal on the far left of the tuner . Isnt that for GPS Nav duties . ? Doesnt the blue 12 pin harness connector on the bottom of the radio harness 
need wires added to it from a sat harness ? VW Factory said it can work ? that was this morning I heard that .. Why is sat radio offered in a 2007 2 door GTI and not the base Rabbit? 
[6-24-2007

_Modified by 07rabbitman at 3:41 PM 6-24-2007_

_Modified by 07rabbitman at 7:55 PM 7-6-2007_


_Modified by 07rabbitman at 7:55 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: INTERFACE FOR OEM SAT TUNER TO OEM RADIO NEEDED . 2007 BASE RABBIT (07rabbitman)*

I just did this in an audi. If you can get me the wiring harness on a PDF for the sat radio in your car I can do it. I am too busy to go looking for the wiring harness but i can do it and like I said I have done it in an audi.


----------



## 8107rabbitman (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: INTERFACE FOR OEM SAT TUNER TO OEM RADIO NEEDED . 2007 BASE RABBIT (07rabbitman)*

hello, 
Do you still think you can make a custom harness for an 07 Rabbit 
that has the sirius tuner and vw sat radio .? Can you make it outside 
of your job?
al


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: INTERFACE FOR OEM SAT TUNER TO OEM RADIO NEEDED . 2007 BASE RABBIT (8107rabbitman)*

not to thread jack.
can you do me a harness mk4 jetta double din radio harness for HD radio?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: INTERFACE FOR OEM SAT TUNER TO OEM RADIO NEEDED . 2007 BASE RABBIT (8107rabbitman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8107rabbitman* »_hello, 
Do you still think you can make a custom harness for an 07 Rabbit 
that has the sirius tuner and vw sat radio .? Can you make it outside 
of your job?
al 

we have just completed testing of our Sat radio harness and it is ready, please contact us Via phone or E-mail to order one


----------

